# Aqua Clear Aquatics Pro 75 Wet/Dry



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I got a 75 gallon and I was looking into this filter. What do y'all think of it?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I had the 125 model, they are very nice and easy to maintain, get them on ebay really cheap


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

You had this filter? What do you have now and why did you change?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a home made one now, the reason I swapped was the flow rate I wanted to use, the drip plate on that model didnt allow enough water through it for my tank, on their website they state a max gph for each unit, besides I needed the money


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I just bought the aqua clear 75. It is pretty nice. I have a 55g and it works great. I still have my two penguin 330s running, but will cut them out in about a month. I also put two 100 watt heaters in the wet dry. It barely fits in there with the pump, but my tank looks pretty sweet. I am hoping the guzzling noise going throught the pre filter will quiet down with time. Overall, its sweet and fits under my tank in the stand.


----------



## Knifeman (Feb 3, 2003)

If you get an Aquaclear wet/dry, get one rated higher than what your tank size is. The one that Nate had used to be mine, and I had it on a 75.

As far as increasing the flow rate of the filter, you can always drill out the holes in the drip plate to accommodate better flow. However, most pre-drilled 75's only have a 1" drain hole, in which case you are limited to the amount of flow you can run by that, more so than the drip plate.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Cool. Thanks for the tips guys. I don't know much about these filters and your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marinew2b (Oct 13, 2006)

I just inheirited this filter but it is missing a couple of parts. is ther any place I can get replacement parts?

Thanks,


----------

